# Mornington mon 29/1



## Donutslayer

Setting out from fishos at 0430. Plan is 15 metres or so. AGE to bag a snapper then head back in around schnapper point and see if we can arse one of these mythical ppb kingies that have been reported around the pier area. Sounds simple dont it?
Sean
O401 565 767
No PMs wont see it


----------

